# Filmszenen



## cefear (25. November 2011)

Hio...Ich bin ein recht großer Film-Fan und da ich mir gerade zum xten mal Kill Bill angesehen habe dachte ich mir ich erstelle mal einen Thread in dem die Leute ihre ihrer Meinung nach besten,lustigsten,originellsten etc. Filmszenen posten könnten und man danach ein wenig darüber diskutieren könnte =) Ich fang auch gleich mal an:

Die wohl lustigste Filmszene die mir bisher bekannt ist : http://www.youtube.c...feature=related (Das Leben des Brian)

Und die Beste ( zum. eine der Besten...es gibt so viele =P ) : http://www.youtube.c...h?v=atKWh2kSrNM ( Pulp Fiction)


Naja, ich bin mal gespannt was noch so dazukommt =)

mfg cefear


----------



## win3ermute (25. November 2011)

Awww, Magic Moments in cinema&#8230;

Treten Sie ein, meine Damen und Herren, in ein Kaleidoskop spontaner Erinnerungen! Nicht alles hier ist großes Kino, aber all&#8217; diese Szenen sind bemerkenswert!

Hitchcock war nie ein Mann der Worte, sondern der Bilder. In jedem seiner Filme findet sich großartiges; nicht selten filmweltbewegendes. Da ist der &#8222;Vertigo&#8220;-Effekt aus dem gleichnamigen Fieber-Taumel von einem Film; da ist die Attacke auf freiem Feld in &#8222;North by Northwest&#8220; sowie dessen superkurzes Finale, das in knapp 30 Sekunden &#8222;Heldin gerettet, geheiratet &#8211; und nu haben wir Sex&#8220; erklärt. 
Es gibt so viele Szenen bei Hitchcock, mit denen man Aufsätze oder gleich ganze Bücher füllen könnte. Hitchcock erzählt komplexe Stories in kurzen Filmmomenten; jeder seiner Filme ersetzt ganze Seminare über Bildkomposition, visuelle Darstellung und Filmerzählung im Allgemeinen. Es gibt keinen sonstigen Regisseur, der so meisterhaft das Medium beherrschte &#8211; und der sich obendrein noch derartig selbst inszenierte.

Zwischen all&#8217; den überaus magischen Hitch-Momenten ist es ausgerechnet einer aus einem eher &#8222;schlechten Hitch&#8220;, der mich tatsächlich fast aus dem Sessel katapultiert hat.
Eine Spionin wird erschossen und sinkt zusammen. Ein Augenblick, wie man ihn aus einer Vielzahl von Filmen kennt. Bei Hitch zeigt sich in diesem Moment jedoch die wahre Besessenheit eines Filmemachers, der selbst aus den trivialsten Momenten etwas unvergleichbares machte. Man muß die kaum dreisekündige Szene sehen, um es zu glauben: 
Karin Dor bricht, von oben gesehen, unter der tödlichen Kugel zusammen &#8211; und ihr langes Kleid fächert sich wie eine Blutlache auseinander, während sie zusammensinkt.

In dieser einen Szene, diesem einen Bild, steckt soviel Liebe zum &#8222;Kino an sich&#8220;, dass man es kaum glaubt: Wie lange wurde dieser Take wohl wiederholt, bis diese kaum wichtige Szene diese Wirkung verbreitete? Wieviel Liebe zu einem Medium muß ein Filmemacher aufbringen, um genau drei Sekunden in dieser Perfektion auf die Leinwand zu zeichnen? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB0hm_TfTXw[/youtube]

Kommen wir zum &#8222;italienischen Hitchcock&#8220;. Ebenso wie bei Hitch wird es schwer, bei Mario Bava &#8211; der Genres wie den &#8222;Giallo&#8220; oder den &#8222;Slasher&#8220; quasi nebenbei erfunden hat - aus den ganzen absolut perfekten Szenen einen &#8222;definitiven&#8220; Moment auszumachen. 
Bava war nie ein &#8222;A-List-Regisseur&#8220;, auch wenn er weltweit als einer der besten Kameraleute mit geradezu enzyklopädischem Wissen um &#8222;In-Camera-Tricks&#8220; galt. Sein &#8222;Maschera del demonio&#8220; ist schlicht DAS Ding, wenn es um &#8222;gothischen Horror&#8220; geht; mit &#8222;The Girl who knew too much&#8220; löste er das Genre des Giallos aus.

Zwischen all den unbeschreiblich großartigen Szenen Bavas ist es allerdings die Anfangssequenz von &#8222;Blutige Seide&#8220;, die ich besonders mag (der Vorspann mit den Darstellern zwischen den Kulissen ist übrigens auch sehr hübsch): Während eines Sturms wird das Schild einer Model-Agentur vom Wind erfasst und aus den Angeln gerrissen. Hier ist alles vorhanden: Die hervorragende Kameraarbeit Bavas inklusive der außergewöhnlichen Beleuchtung &#8211; und der Hinweis, dass bei dieser Agentur einiges schief hängt. Gipfelt dann in einem für damalige Verhältnisse sehr explizitem Mord; bestens fotografiert und seitdem dauerkopiert.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkGdvnwSbHg[/youtube]

Was direkt zu einem Schüler Bavas führt: Dario Argento ist nicht nur einer der umstrittensten Regisseure des europäischen Kinos, sondern gleichzeitig auch einer der einflussreichsten. Sein erster Film &#8222;Das Geheimnis der schwarzen Handschuhe&#8220; ist ein visueller Traum; gleichzeitig in weiten Teilen eine Neuverfilmung von Bavas &#8222;Girl who knew too much&#8220;. 
Argento sollte in Folge in Variationen diesen einen Film immer und wieder drehen &#8211; und dafür sogar noch gefeiert werden (wen interessiert&#8217;s? Hitch hat auch immer und immer wieder das selbe Thema verfilmt, ohne dass es den Leuten großartig aufgefallen wäre).

Argentos frühe &#8222;Giallos&#8220; sind ein einziger visueller und montagetechnischer Orgasmus für den Cineasten! &#8222;Deep Red&#8220; gehört mit Sicherheit zu den besten Thrillern aller Zeiten, was Spannungsaufbau, Kameraarbeit und opulente Bildinszenierung betrifft. Alleine die Szene am Brunnen in &#8222;Deep Red&#8220; kann ich mir immer und immer wieder ansehen &#8211; aber dennoch schlägt einer seiner wenigen Ausflüge ins übernatürliche Genre alles, was der Mann sonst so gemacht hat.
&#8222;Suspiria&#8220; (in der ungekürzten Version bis heute beschlagnahmt; ansonsten schon mal auf arte ausgestrahlt) ist insgesamt ein in visueller Hinsicht dermaßen ungeschlagenes Kunstwerk, dass es einem den Atem verschlägt. Der gesamte Auftakt &#8211; mit dem unheimlichen Supsiria-Theme der späteren &#8222;Kultband&#8220; Goblin untermalt &#8211; ist eine Mischung aus Klängen, Bildern, Kulissen und Farbgebung, die bis heute einmalig ist. Das muß man auf einer großen Leinwand erlebt und gleichzeitig gehört haben, um sich einen tatsächlichen Eindruck zu bilden. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpl6rfZcHS0[/youtube]

Charles Chaplin, im selben Jahr und derselben Woche wie Hitler geboren und Träger derselben Art von Oberlippenbart in seinen Rollen, war ein &#8222;Self-Made-Man&#8220;.
In fast allen seinen Filmen führte er selbst Regie, schrieb das Drehbuch und war für die Hauptrolle zuständig. Für seine Langfilme kaufte er ein Studio, produzierte selbst und war sogar durch Gründung der &#8222;United Artists&#8220; mit den Filmlegenden Douglas Fairbanks Sr. und D. W. Griffith unabhängig von den üblichen Hollywoodvertriebswegen &#8211; der erste absolute &#8222;Independant-Filmmaker&#8220; überhaupt!

Zur Entwicklungszeit von &#8222;City Lights&#8220; sah sich Chaplin einem großen Problem gegenüber: Dem Tonfilm. Keine große Produktion konnte mehr ohne dieses &#8222;Feature&#8220; auskommen. Chaplin als Vertreter des &#8222;Pure Cinema&#8220; ging diesem &#8222;Trend&#8220; so weit es ging aus dem Weg, sah aber die Gelegenheit, seinen Film erstmals mit einem selbstkomponiertem Soundtrack zu versehen (erübrigt sich zu sagen, dass er auch den Schnitt immer selbst ausführte).

&#8222;City Lights&#8220; entstand in der Tradition eines Genres, das Chaplin selbst kreierte: Der Dramödie. Nur Chaplin hatte bisher den Mut, Komödie mit Drama zu verbinden; erster &#8222;Gehversuch&#8220; war der grandiose &#8222;The Kid&#8220;. 
&#8222;City Lights&#8220; sollte von einem Bettler handeln, der irrtümlich von einem blinden Mädchen für einen Millionär gehalten wird. Gleichzeitig lernt der &#8222;Tramp&#8220; einen tatsächlichen wohlhabenden Kerl kennen, der ihn allerdings nur besoffen erkennt (großartige Slapstick-Aktionen, die sich selbst heute nicht verstecken brauchen). Der &#8222;Tramp&#8220; stiehlt schließlich Geld von dem Säufer, um seiner großen Liebe eine Operation zu ermöglichen &#8211; und landet dafür im Knast. 
Das letzte Bild zeigt den gerade aus dem Gefängnis entlassenen und erbärmlich abgerissenen  &#8222;Tramp&#8220;, der sein mittlerweile sehendes und in der gesellschaftlichen Hierarchie aufgestiegenes Mädel anhimmelt, während ihn die Umgebung auslacht. Sie stammelt schließlich: &#8222;Oh! It&#8217;s you!&#8220; Und &#8222;The End&#8220;-Einblendung. Ende offen &#8211; das konnte man sich in den Anfangsjahren des Kinos durchaus leisten.

Das Problem &#8211; selbst im Tonfilm: Wie schafft man es, dass ein blindes Mädel jemanden irrtümlich für einen wohlhabenden Kerl hält?

Chaplin kam nach ausführlichen Überlegungen mit einer bestechend einfachen Idee daher: Wie wäre es, wenn der &#8222;Tramp&#8220; einfach an einer Kreuzung die Abkürzung durch die an der Ampel wartenden Fahrzeuge nehme, die Tür des Fahrzeugs zuschlage (Autos hatten damals nur die &#8222;Upper Class&#8220 und bei dem Mädel eine Blume kaufe?

Von allen Chaplin-Filmen liebe ich trotz Meilensteinen wie  &#8222;Modern Times&#8220; und natürlich &#8222;The Great Dictator&#8220; (der Film über jenen anderen kleinen Mann mit Schnauzbart - und ein absoluter Alleingang von Chaplin, dessen Affront gegen die Weisungen des US-Regierungsapparat schließlich zu seiner Ausweisung führten) dieses kleine Slapstick-Drama am meisten!
Das Ende mit seinem ungewissen Ausgang (realistisch betrachtet wird da eh nix draus) rührt mich fast immer zu Tränen!

City Lights-Szene

Weitere Auflistung erspare ich mir zunächst, weil ich annehme, daß solche echten Perlen vor die Säue sind. Es gibt eine Vielzahl weiterer solcher "Magic Moments" aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen - nur glaube ich nicht, daß es hier tatsächliche Filmfans gibt, die Montage, Kameraarbeit etc. tatsächlich zu schätzen wissen. Ich denke eher, die Leute wollen hier von ganz "coolen" allseits bekannten Szenen aus neueren Filmen hören und nicht von dem heute meist unbeachtetem tatsächlich großartigem "ollen Kram".


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Weitere Auflistung erspare ich mir zunächst, weil ich annehme, daß solche echten Perlen vor die Säue sind. Es gibt eine Vielzahl weiterer solcher "Magic Moments" aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen - nur glaube ich nicht, daß es hier tatsächliche Filmfans gibt, die Montage, Kameraarbeit etc. tatsächlich zu schätzen wissen. Ich denke eher, die Leute wollen hier von ganz "coolen" allseits bekannten Szenen aus neueren Filmen hören und nicht von dem heute meist unbeachtetem tatsächlich großartigem "ollen Kram".



stimmt 

magic moments für mich: 
-"Leon der Profi", wo die beiden am Müsli essen sind (er und das Mädchen) - einfach schlicht + genial
-Anfang von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"
-fast der ganze Film "2001 - a Space Odyssey" ist ein magic moment
-"Pulp Fiction" hat einige wunderbare Szenen
-"Blues Brothers" die Szene mit Stevie Wonder im Musikladen ist genial
-"Star Trek first contact" - wenn das erste Mal kommt: "_We are the Borg - resistence is futile !_" wuuuhuuuuu
-"Contact" mit Jodie Foster - wo sie in der Maschine sitzt
more to follow...


----------



## win3ermute (25. November 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> magic moments für mich:
> -"Leon der Profi", wo die beiden am Müsli essen sind (er und das Mädchen) - einfach schlicht + genial



Oh ja! "Leon" ist IMHO Bessons bestes Ding neben "The Big Blue" und wimmelt von tollen Augenblicken. Die Gegenlichtaufnahme vom sich ungelenk bewegenden Leon und das Mädel neben sich mit der Blume ist absolut großartig!

Ein weiteres französisches Meisterwerk in der Kinoausgabe (leider nur im gähnend langen sogenanntem "Director's Cut" auf DVD/BD verfügbar) ist "37°2 du Matin". Ist eine der wenigen Liebesgeschichten, die man sich auch als Mann antun kann (neben "Fanfan" und dem koreanischen "My sassy girlfriend").

Da gibt es ein Bild, wie ein in dieser Konstellation zerbrechlich wirkender Konzert-Flügel auf einem Tieflader transportiert wird. Unvergesslich!



> -Anfang von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"



Ich find das Ende eher "magic" - zumindest in der Original-Version (die deutsche Synchro entstellt spätestens hier den gesamten Film). Henry Fonda reitet zurück; Bronson fragt ihn, warum er zurückgekehrt sei. In der deutschen Version brabbelt Fonda einen Haufen Müll von wegen Mann und so; Bronson spuckt praktisch sowas wie ein "Ja ja!" im Macho-Ton hinterher.
Im Original stellt sich Fonda dem Bronson-Charakter - um den Konflikt "Mann zu Mann" zu klären. Bronson antwortet in geradezu melancholischem Tonfall: "A Man! An ancient race!" Nix von Macho-Tum; das ist "die Sache endgültig klären" - während um sie herum die Geld-Krüppel hinterrücks ihre Geschäftsintrigen spinnen und sie aussterben. Im Original gibt es die Zeile "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" auch nicht; Bronson drückt dem sterbenden Fonda einfach die Mundharmonika in die Fresse. 

Großartige Szene; epischer Film - auch wenn ich ihn erst verstanden habe, als ich ihn im Original gesehen habe. Besser ist allerdings der Vorläufer "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly". Der ist allerdings hierzulande auch nur sehr verstümmelt und gekürzt als "Zwei glorreiche Halunken" gelaufen. Das Dreier-End-Duell (Eastwood, van Cleef und Wallach) nimmt das Duell von "Once upon a time in West" vorweg und brennt sich ins Gedächtnis ein.



> -fast der ganze Film "2001 - a Space Odyssey" ist ein magic moment



18 Minuten Anfang ohne jeglichen Dialog oder sonstiges. Nur Film, der sich in Bildern ausdrückt. Danach gaaaanz langsam eine durchdrehende künstliche Intelligenz in absolut überzeugender Weltraumumgebung. Und ein Ende, das absichtlich der Interpretation überlassen ist. "I'm afraid I can't do this, Dave!"

Jo, absolut großartig. Vor ca. 15 Jahren gab es eine Wiederaufführung und ich hab' gleich zweimal die Gelegenheit wahrgenommen, das Ding im Kino zu erleben.

Ich glaube allerdings, es gibt ein Gesetz, nachdem "Kubrick" und "Magic Moments" niemals ohne diese Szene erwähnt werden darf:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90KPJ6n4Ew[/youtube]

Und natürlich diese alleine des Transrotors wegen (man sollte Szenen mit Plattenspielern eventuell hier ein neues Topic gönnen):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQCQRLA05AA[/youtube]



> -"Pulp Fiction" hat einige wunderbare Szenen



Ich halte eigentlich Tarantino für absolut überschätzt. "Pulp Fiction" ist der einzige seiner Filme, die ich wirklich mag. Travolta bekommt es dreckig von Willis nebenbei auf dem Klo - großartig.
Und die Szene, in der Travolta sich davon überzeugt, daß er nix von der Freundin seines Chefs möchte. Das hat allerdings autobiographische Bezüge .



> -"Blues Brothers" die Szene mit Stevie Wonder im Musikladen ist genial



Eher alle Szenen mit "Hey! Meine Uhr ist kaputt!"



> -"Star Trek first contact" - wenn das erste Mal kommt: "_We are the Borg - resistence is futile !_" wuuuhuuuuu
> -"Contact" mit Jodie Foster - wo sie in der Maschine sitzt
> more to follow...



Blargh! "Star Trek" eh nicht und "Contact" finde ich sehr, sehr überschätzt.


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Blargh! "Star Trek" eh nicht und "Contact" finde ich sehr, sehr überschätzt.



Aber, aber - man denke nur an Star Trek V: "Entschuldigung, wozu braucht Gott ein Raumschiff?!"


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Blargh! "Star Trek" eh nicht und "Contact" finde ich sehr, sehr überschätzt.



bin immer noch ein kleiner Trekkie - aber nur classic + next Generation bitte.
zu Contact: es ist ein wunderbarer Film wie ich finde, man sieht keine Aliens und doch sind sie allgegenwärtig. Und dann die Szene wo ausgewählt wird, wer denn den ersten Kontakt haben soll und ob die Person an Gott glauben soll - großartig und etwas anders. 
das fällt mir noch "5.Element" ein - auch ein genialer Film mit bemerkenswerten Szenen, z.B. der Auftritt des "Opernstars" in dem Ausflugsschiff oder gleich der Anfang, wo der Junge mit dem Spiegel immer einschläft "Aziz - Light !"


----------



## Kamsi (25. November 2011)

Vendetta das ende


----------



## win3ermute (25. November 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> bin immer noch ein kleiner Trekkie - aber nur classic + next Generation bitte.



Bwäh! Das ist ja so uralt, das ist noch in 4:3 !

Ich hab mir mit großem Vergnügen die TOS angesehen. In ungefähr jeder dritten Episode begegnen sie einem "Gott"-Viech, daß die Welt wie zu den alten Griechen darstellt. Und zwischendurch jagen sie einen riesigen Joint! Trash pur, aber spa(c)ßig.



> zu Contact: es ist ein wunderbarer Film wie ich finde, man sieht keine Aliens und doch sind sie allgegenwärtig. Und dann die Szene wo ausgewählt wird, wer denn den ersten Kontakt haben soll und ob die Person an Gott glauben soll - großartig und etwas anders.



Ich empfand das halt als etwas dürftig: Das war so ein leichter "Denkanstrich", der dem gefälligen Film übergehäuft wurde. Es stimmt allerdings, daß man selbst solche eher "leichten" Filme nicht mehr im Kino sieht - sowas findet allerhöchstens heute genauso wie Nacktheit (Iiiiiiihhhhh!) im Privat-TV statt (siehe "Dexter"). Im Kino herrscht die Prüderie und Vermeidung jeglicher unangenehmer Themen, weswegen ambitioniertere Regisseure amerikanischer Herkunft eben in Europa drehen...

Edit als "Denkanstoß" dazu: Brad "Session 9" Anderson mit "Machinist" mit einem absolut abgemagerten Christian Bale in der Hau(p)trolle. Die "Geisterbahnfahrt" ist mit Sicherheit eines Alptraums wert. Und Bale hätte sowas von einen Oscar verdient gehabt - was er da körperlich und darstellerisch abgerissen hat, ist wohl eher selten.



> das fällt mir noch "5.Element" ein - auch ein genialer Film mit bemerkenswerten Szenen, z.B. der Auftritt des "Opernstars" in dem Ausflugsschiff oder gleich der Anfang, wo der Junge mit dem Spiegel immer einschläft "Aziz - Light !"



Empfand ich seinerzeit spaßig im Kino - aber nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Im Gedächtnis sind nur die "Spacebugs" geblieben, die zwischendurch mit dem Flammenwerfer vom Raumschiff per Bodenpersonal entfernt werden .

Weil er mir nette Träume bereitet hat, schmeisse ich mal den einzigen Film von Paul W. S. Anderson in die Runde, der tatsächlich was taugt:

"Event Horizon" hat wohl die beste Eröffnungssequenz eines Horrorfilms, die ich je gesehen habe. Nach der hypnotischen Musik von Kamen/Orbital dieses ABSOLUTE Monster von einem Schiff, in dessen Inneren sich der verbrannte Leichnam schreiend dreht...


----------

